# Nova Oregon Scientific WMR300



## Weatherman (28 Mai 2013 às 11:09)

A nova WMR300 










Até parece uma Davis


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2013 às 11:14)

Weatherman disse:


> Até parece uma Davis



Quem lhes dera a eles .

http://corporate.oregonscientific.com/template/wmr300/WMR300_proWeatherStation.html

Manual da dita. Eu tou para ver o preço.
http://oregonscientific.com/manual/WMR300.pdf


----------



## lsalvador (28 Mai 2013 às 13:47)

Tem de haver aqui uma parceria com a Davis, para quem conhece as Davis e veja os videos disponibilizados da Oregon, poucos diferenças vai encontrar.


----------



## Werk_AG (28 Mai 2013 às 16:42)

O preço deverá rondar os €600!

E segundo o que se pode ler em alguns locais, tudo leva a crer que se trata realmente de uma parceria Davis - Oregon, pois alguns componenentes internos da estação são exactamente iguais.
Curioso o pormenor do anemometro, virado ao contrário... só para não ser exactamente igual.

Vem por aí alguma Davis 3 ???


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mai 2013 às 15:47)

Werk_AG disse:


> O preço deverá rondar os €600!
> 
> E segundo o que se pode ler em alguns locais, tudo leva a crer que se trata realmente de uma parceria Davis - Oregon, pois alguns componenentes internos da estação são exactamente iguais.
> Curioso o pormenor do anemometro, virado ao contrário... só para não ser exactamente igual.
> ...



Quem não se mete numa coisa dessas sou eu. Acho que dificilmente irá sair mais alguma Davis nos próximos tempos, saiu a Vue em 2009 (salvo erro) é difícil sair outra, a própria pro 2 tem levado aperfeiçoamentos, só se descobrirem uma nova tecnologia de ponta ou virem que o modelo já deu tudo o que tinha a dar é que devem criar uma nova.


----------



## Werk_AG (30 Mai 2013 às 00:19)

A semelhança é tal, que facilmente começou a surgir a ideia de uma possivel associação ou venda de design da Davis à Oregon. Esta situação já  levou a que representantes da Davis se apressassem a desmentir qualquer relação com a Oregon Scientific, dizendo tratar-se de uma tentativa de copia da Davis Vantage Pro2.

Palmas à Oregon que percebeu a existencia de uma lacuna comercial na gama de preços entre a Vue e a Vantage Pro2.

Se souberem gerir bem a gama de preços dos componentes de substituição e sensores extra, poderão vir a ter exito com a jogada.

Manual:

http://oregonscientific.com/manual/WMR300.pdf


----------



## J.S. (30 Mai 2013 às 22:11)

No because Davis has been very clear this is just a copy of the VP2 and done without any colaboration between them and Oregon.

I have a Davis vantage Pro 2 and I have  calibrate dinstruments. The Davis is not very good in measuring temperatures. I want to add that I had the very same issues with the WWIII and WM2: temperatures, also in the same radiation screen with a calibrated sensor were more tha 0,5 C off regularly.

Now I have a Peetbros for fun, I don't use it currently and have the Peet 2100 for testing. I already noted that its thermometer is dead on! it is very fast and accurate. The barometer is not nearly as good. The rainmeter however is dead on again (better than Davis at least when tested). The anemometer of the Peet is much better too. Unfortunately they simply lack a wireless system. But the measure wind every 0,25 s when it strong and every 0,5 s when it is not.
That is simply fantastic.

So I hope the Oregon is more accurate (guess not) and also that the additional therometers are measuring at 0,1 C accuracy. Their datalogger is great, their software is not.
In general their add on sensors are much cheaper. Built quality and aftersales in general is lacklustre. Davis very good I think.

But we need a new Vantage, the Pro 3 or so. 
It should have:
- Much better and easier internet connection to specialised sites (like WU) too.
- Add on thermometers should measure at 0,1 C
- Should have a cloud sensor (so also when it is dark)
- Would be nice to have a snowcoversensor
- Update interval should be faster
- Thermometer, pluviometer and anemometer really need to be more accurate

If they do this, they are again well in front of the competition.

This oregon to my mind, copying a 10 year old design of Davis, is really long in the teeth already...But let's wait and see...


----------



## Snifa (30 Mai 2013 às 22:38)

J.S. disse:


> No because Davis has been very clear this is just a copy of the VP2 and done without any colaboration between them and Oregon.
> 
> I have a Davis vantage Pro 2 and I have  calibrate dinstruments. The Davis is not very good in measuring temperatures. I want to add that I had the very same issues with the WWIII and WM2: temperatures, also in the same radiation screen with a calibrated sensor were more tha 0,5 C off regularly.
> 
> ...



I also have an ultimeter 2100, amazing station, very fast, rugged and accurate


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jun 2013 às 13:46)

E só 20 anos depois da criação da Davis Vantage Pro é que a Oregon produz esse modelo ?

Mistérios...


----------

